# JNA for FreeBSD aarch64



## Samuel Venable (Feb 10, 2021)

I requested on the Java Native Access github page if there were any plans to support FreeBSD aarch64, and they said no. So my question is, what does the JNA pkg/port do? It's available for the platform and architecture, but OctoPkg doesn't show anything it actually adds to your device under the files tab, and using commands like `find` and `locate` don't show up with any results for `jna` or `jna.jar`. so what is exactly this pkg even doing? devel/jna

Thanks!
Samuel


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2021)

Samuel Venable said:


> so what is exactly this pkg even doing?


Just read the port's Makefile, they're not difficult to read. 

Short version, it uses Apache Ant to build jna-platform.jar and jna.jar. But apparently it has problems on ARMv6 and ARMv7:

```
BROKEN_armv6=           fails to compile: build.xml: compilation failed
BROKEN_armv7=           fails to compile: build.xml: compilation failed
```


----------



## Samuel Venable (Feb 11, 2021)

That's very helpful to know, since I am using aarch64 and not those, perhaps there is still a chance it might work. Although I probably would've read the Makefile if I knew where it was, I've tried both the locate and find commands and both yielded zero results for jna, that's why I was confused, even OctoPkg doesn't list any files for the pkg that get put on your machine. I would happily build it if I knew where it was lol


----------



## mnd999 (Mar 27, 2021)

The port installs jars to /usr/local/share/java/classes/jna.jar  and /usr/local/share/java/classes/jna-platform.jar (I am the maintainer). I have only recently taken on maintaining it, so I haven't looked into why it doesn't work on armv6/v7. aarch64 is absolutely fine though as far as I know.

Mark


----------



## Samuel Venable (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you! That's awesome to know as I didn't have a gui installed on my aarch64 device and didn't want to install one just to find that file since the terminal commands weren't finding it.


----------

